# Reference Book



## Rei (Mar 10, 2009)

I just now started studying for the PE electrical power exam and so just trying to catch up with the program. With the new version of the electrical exam, is the reference book, Electrical Engineering Reference manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam 7th Ed from John A. Camara, still any good? I have this book already; just want to know if that is still a good start, esp. with the new version of the exam in place. Thanks.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Mar 10, 2009)

I owned the 5th edition, which I took to the exam last October. I don't recall using it even once during the test, or even very much during my preparation. I guess I thought it would be helpful but it turned out to be useless. Ended up giving the thing away.

Just my 2 cents, you understand...


----------



## dzdave00 (Mar 11, 2009)

In my opinion, the usefulness of that book will be limited in the new format, because there are only around 6 of the 60+ chapters that deal with power. I thought it was somewhat useful in the old exam format morning session, but I don't think it will help a whole lot now...they may have a new updated version that is broken up by specialty now.


----------



## swooda2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought the 8th edition and then received the 7th from someone who passed last october. after glancing through the 7th ed., it really looks almost exactly the same, although i admit i did not do a really thorough examination.

The book itself is helpful, but not great. I found the chapters on ac and dc machines to be particularly weak. In answer to your main question, i think you'll be fine with the 7th ed.

if anyone has found any substantial differences, please correct me.


----------



## visu212 (Mar 23, 2009)

dzdave00 said:


> In my opinion, the usefulness of that book will be limited in the new format, because there are only around 6 of the 60+ chapters that deal with power. I thought it was somewhat useful in the old exam format morning session, but I don't think it will help a whole lot now...they may have a new updated version that is broken up by specialty now.


This is exactlay what I feel....actually I bought 8th edition EERM book and after careful observation I thought it is not of big help for PE power module and returned the book. It might be the good for old pattern of exam but not for new PE Power exam.


----------

